# I gained 65 pounds



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

An iPod/iPhone with headphones helps sometimes.

If you have a different phone, you can load it up with music and/or apps and listen to it while you work out.

How's your diet? Is there anything that you picked up recently that has been contributing to it? What about any medications that can cause weight gain as a side effect? I'm not saying you have to list them, but I'm just asking if you keep that in mind.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Maybe having someone to help or even work out with you.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm 5'11" and I weigh 145. I am just now starting to gain weight off of the Riperidone. (anti-psychotic)


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd say focus more on your diet. Start tracking what you're eating (count calories.) Limit carbs and sugars. That's at least what really hurts my weight loss efforts, especially when on anti-depressants. Stick with less processed foods: veggies, fruit, meat, etc. Join a site like http://www.sparkpeople.com/ to keep track of your progress.

Exercise is important, but if you are eating too many calories (particularly sugars and carbs), you won't see the results you want. Still, I'd at least take some walks and do light weight lifting. Don't beat yourself over small mistakes you make and give up completely.

Don't let the people around you interfere with your progress. Don't let those around you hold you back from your goals. Their lack of sensitivity and tact should increase your inspiration for you wanting to change purely for yourself, for your own health. Let them know that you don't like how they treat you, especially coming from your mom. It's a shame she can't be more supportive and understanding. Good Luck!


----------



## SilentArtChild (Jan 18, 2013)

It sounds corny but I heard someone say there ain't nothing to it but to do it. For whatever reason those words alone have never made more sense in my life and kept me going for years.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

I want to get one of those swim spas. What an awesome workout it must be.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

GetOutOfMyHouse said:


> From Jun-2012 to Jan-2013
> 
> That's too much, I was 200, now I'm 265, I'm 6'1 btw.
> 
> ...


More importantly, how your's diet? Losing 65 pounds is a serious investment in effort and time. There's no need to rush into it and try to lose them all tomorrow, so start with step 1. Eating healthy.

265 pounds means you should aim to eat around 2650 calories every day. Can you do that? Can you eat mostly healthy? There is lots of good, healthy food....fruit, yogurt, chicken, steak. Once you can do that, devise a workout plan.

It might take you 8 to 12 months to do this, but think about it...8 to 12 months is going to happen, whether you're working out and eating healthy, or not. So right now, you have a choice of whether or not you want to feel good about your body in 8 to 12 months. Don't wait until November or December to say "I wish I started eating healthy and working out back in February."


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

think of it this way.. happiness is just around the corner this is the only step to make you feel comfortable and at ease. music loud, find a workout buddy, if you have a slibing ask them to go to the gym with you or whatever.


----------



## skogbrann (Jan 29, 2013)

I get most motivated to work out alone at home and have this routine with excercises that I know. I have tried to go to different gyms before, but at the end I found out when I excercise alone I do it so much better. Now that it is cold and snowy outside I also really love to run! Mostly because one of the things that prevented me to run outside in the past is basically that I feel that people look at me and think that I look stupid or something, but when is cold and snowy people mostly think that it is great, I have even gotten positive comments from strangers how great it is to see that somebody is out running. I guess basically what motivated me is just to find out what I prefer


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

starve yourself for a month and you'll be normal weight


----------



## Heyoki (May 2, 2012)

Could try The Dolce Diet. His podcast is pretty motivating.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I gained 65 lbs from February - June 2002. Medications and not caring about my health after a suicide attempt and liver, kidney, bladder problems.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

I struggle with weight, too. 

One thing I have learned is that our current diet and activity levels are what maintain our current weight. If we go on a diet (like the Atkins diet or Nutrisystem or whatever) and then we come off of it, we will gain the weight back. Personally, I decided to embark on a journey to make lifestyle changes, something that I can stick with for the rest of my life. 

As for working out, I tried working out really hard for at least an hour a day. I lose weight, but gained it back because I was forcing myself to work out too hard, and it was not a routine that I could stick with for the rest of my life. 

Now, anyone can starve themselves and work out for hours a day for a few months if they are really disciplined, and yes they will lose weight, but can they keep it off for good? Probably not. I remember reading a story once, about how a guy who had won on the biggest loser had actually gained all the weight back once he came back home and now had to work again and couldn't spend hours a day working out. 

My doctor told me that if it's something we can't stick with for the rest of our lives, we are wasting our time when we try to "diet."


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## joshturner (Jan 3, 2013)

if you feel depressed just listen some motivated songs along with your workout. really its work.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

GetOutOfMyHouse said:


> Hi
> 
> I actually can keep on Atkins diet (a little bit modified) without a problem, I've done it since '07, the problem was just months ago, in fact I feel awful when I'm not on Atkins I also used to go jogging regularly but never been to a gym or lift weights which is something I want to do.
> 
> I know it's not easy task but I lose weight fast and I wouldn't do something like working out and dieting just to reach a goal and then drop it, I want it to be part of my lifestyle.


I realize your primary goal here is to lose weight, but exercising will do far more to make you a healthy person, and to reduce risks of serious diseases, than losing weight by itself. Even if you're only going for walks, it's better than not doing anything, and whatever you do, try to make it into an everyday habit/ritual. If instead of using weight as a measure of success, you used fitness, and you centered your goals around improving your fitness, you'd see bigger results faster (it's a lot easier to cut the time it takes to run a mile by 10%, or run twice as far, than to lose 10% of your weight). This is especially true because if you're exercising, and especially if you're lifting and doing bulk workouts, you'll be building muscle mass, so you'll be gaining weight from muscle while losing fat, making it even harder to measure your progress. Lastly, muscle is very metabolically active, and it is also responsive to insulin; this means that you'll burn more calories throughout the day, regardless of whether you're using your muscles, and you'll be converting less carbs to fat (I realize you're doing the atkins diet, but if you eat carbs...) because your muscles will soak up more of it (leaving less to be turned to fat in your liver) after a meal.

Anyways, all I'm saying is exercise is extremely important, and you'd be healthier if you were fit, even if you were still overweight, than if you were thin, but not fit.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

You could just do what I do and not care. It won't cure your SA about other things but it's funny to watch people try to hurt your feelings with stupid fat jokes and realize they don't bother you.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Were any meds involved in this stunning weight gain? I have to ask since without meds it would seem very hard to gain roughly 10# per month for 7 months straight.

I've gained 65# from my all time low in August 2007, though that was over 5 years.


----------



## mosu (Feb 8, 2013)

If you don't think you can do it alone you could hire a personal trainer who will hold you accountable and motivate you.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

mosu said:


> If you don't think you can do it alone you could hire a personal trainer who will hold you accountable and motivate you.


How many on this board could afford that?

I could scream at local folks; anybody want to pay me to do so?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Find yourself a personal trainer and work out.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ive gained about 100 pounds in one year and have been the same for years until i started doing something about it..Now im 80 Ibs lighter but i still need to lose another 100 pounds to be healthy..what makes it difficult for me to lose weight is the psychological aspect of losing weight..Thinkiing about losing weight just doesnt sound like fun. Nobody likes to lose anything..I want to gain..So the only thing Ive done in the past thats helped me lose weight was simply eat less and avoid eating at night..


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## albert024 (Feb 13, 2013)

That is quite hard.Telling you that you are fat is a good motivation to set a goal to lose weight.In Finland country many people are also losing weight and going to kuntosali Tampere or gym in tampere and it seem their main motivation is their being fat however some of them are giving up because it is really hard on.My advice it make a goal and discipline your self.


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

If you can afford a personal trainer, that would help. Of course, that's assuming your SA allows you to do that (I would find it hard right now to go to a gym). 

One of those group training type deals could work also, while costing less. Bootcamps, yoga classes etc.


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

GetOutOfMyHouse said:


> From Jun-2012 to Jan-2013
> 
> That's too much, I was 200, now I'm 265, I'm 6'1 btw.
> 
> ...


I recently started taking advantage of classes at my gym. I haven't gone this regularly in a really long time, but having a specific time to be there for a class that I enjoy is really helpful. It's also useful to have someone telling me what to do. Maybe you can join a gym that offers classes. I know that may not be a possibility, so please forgive me if that's not useful.

I also found that when I was swimming, something I really enjoy, it was much easier to do. Instead of feeling like, "oh man, I have to go exercise now," it was just like, "I'm going swimming." Finding something you really enjoy makes it easier.

I recently learned that it doesn't matter if you do one long exercise session or multiple short sessions throughout the day - you just need to exercise for at least ten minutes at a time. I find that it's much easier to motivate myself to exercise for a short period of time than for long ones, so maybe that would work for you too.

I'm almost done rambling - I promise! I've also read that changing your food intake is much more important for losing weight than is exercising. Exercise is more important for maintaining weight.

I hope some of that helps.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## Nivea (Feb 25, 2013)

slowly eating less calorie than needed to shed off some weight


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

GetOutOfMyHouse said:


> I've lost 8 pounds
> 
> ****, that's so little, getting older sucks!!!
> 
> and thanks everyone...


Eight pounds in a month>? two months? Ive had one psychiatrist tell me that five pounds in a month in realistic and healthy. Even one pound a week.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## CaramelTron (Feb 8, 2014)

Grapefruits said:


> I struggle with weight, too.
> 
> One thing I have learned is that our current diet and activity levels are what maintain our current weight. If we go on a diet (like the Atkins diet or Nutrisystem or whatever) and then we come off of it, we will gain the weight back. Personally, I decided to embark on a journey to make lifestyle changes, something that I can stick with for the rest of my life.
> 
> ...


This is very good advice. I am 20lbs overweight currently and I used to be more but I lost weight by doing the same thing but just tweaking things. I can't see myself regaining the weight- it has been lost since August '13 as the habits are ingrained now.

I still comfort eat but I have learned to overeat fruit instead of chocolate, have cut my sugar intake in half and I walk everywhere. I would weigh less if I stopped binging completely but that would be a struggle for me.

So in summary, small tweaks are better than regimes you cannot stick to. I am not sure how to lose more but I probably need to drink more water, stop eating bread and stop frying things but I will gradually work towards doing those things.


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

State of Slim. Just look into it.


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

Snowflake1010 said:


> State of Slim. Just look into it.


I feel like I should say more. This book is about completely changing your lifestyle. It is not a fad diet and is written by actual physicians from one of the best weight loss clinics in the U.S. It also is derived from physicians who created and studied individuals in the National Weight Control Registry. It's not a quick fix but gives you ways to change to a sustainable style of eating that will help you keep the weight off for good. It really is worth at least checking out to see if it is something you are interested in. I think the book costs like $15 bucks.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Try reducing the sugar. It's very addictive, and low nutritional content.

The body will subconsciously ask for the nutrients it wants.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ient-gets-craving-food-eaten-organ-donor.html



> A transplant patient has developed an insatiable craving for junk food - after receiving a new heart from a teenager with a taste for fatty snacks.
> 
> David Waters is the latest example of an extraordinary phenomenon which sees some transplant recipients take on the characteristics of the donor.
> 
> Before being given the heart of 18-year-old Kaden Delaney, who was left brain dead after a car crash, Mr Waters, 24, had 'no desire at all' for Burger Rings, ring-shaped hamburger-flavoured crisps.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Body_memory



> A limited or excessive appetite is not necessarily pathological. Abnormal appetite could be defined as eating habits causing malnutrition and related conditions such as obesity and its related problems.
> 
> Both genetic and environmental factors may regulate appetite, and abnormalities in either may lead to abnormal appetite. Poor appetite (anorexia) can have numerous causes, but may be a result of physical (infectious, autoimmune or malignant disease) or psychological (stress, mental disorders) factors. Likewise, hyperphagia (excessive eating) may be a result of hormonal imbalances, mental disorders (e.g. depression) and others. Dyspepsia, also known as indigestion, can also affect appetite as one of its symptoms is feeling "overly full" soon after beginning a meal.[6]


http://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/symptoms-and-solutions/appetite.aspx



> *Increased Appetite During Pregnancy - What It Is*
> The second trimester of pregnancy often marks the end of morning sickness and the beginning of the kind of insatiable hunger not often seen outside of a high school football team.
> 
> *Increased Appetite During Pregnancy - What Causes It*
> Quite simply, increased appetite during pregnancy is due to your baby growing and demanding more nourishment - and sending that message to you loud and clear.


----------

